# [Eyecandy] conky xcompmgr y transparencias (open)

## Eleazar Anzola

Buenos días estimados,

Desde hace algún tiempo deje de lado los drivers propietarios de Nvidia, pero se echa de menos algunas cosas como son los adornos del escritorio, entre ellas la transparencia de algunas aplicaciones como el LXterminal (cosa que ya solucione con el instalando xcompmgr e iniciarlo cada vez que entro a mi sesión de usuario).

Por ahora he echo algunas pruebas con conky que me han salido bastante bien, aunque en las últimas actualizaciones de conky su configuración ha variado un poco y dejaron de funcionar algunas cosas, por lo que los archivos .conkyrc que tienen algunos themes antiguos dejan de funcionar.

Agradecería si me pueden indicar como activo la transparencia en el minimalista que estoy haciendo para mi Desktop, aqui dejo lo que tengo hasta ahora:

```

#.conkyrc  

conky.config = {

    alignment = 'top_right',

    background = false,

    border_width = 1,

    cpu_avg_samples = 2,

    default_color = 'white',

    default_outline_color = 'white',

    default_shade_color = 'white',

    draw_borders = false,

    draw_graph_borders = true,

    draw_outline = false,

    draw_shades = false,

    use_xft = true,

    font = 'DejaVu Sans Mono:size=8',

    gap_x = 15,

    gap_y = 40,

    minimum_height = 5,

    minimum_width = 5,

    net_avg_samples = 2,

    no_buffers = true,

    out_to_console = false,

    out_to_stderr = false,

    extra_newline = false,

    own_window = true,

    own_window_class = 'Conky',

    own_window_type = 'desktop',

    stippled_borders = 0,

    update_interval = 1.0,

    uppercase = false,

    use_spacer = 'none',

    show_graph_scale = true,

    show_graph_range = true

}

conky.text = [[

${scroll 40 $nodename - $sysname $kernel on $machine | }

$hr

${color grey}Uptime:$color $uptime

${color grey}Frequency (in MHz):$color $freq

${color grey}Frequency (in GHz):$color $freq_g

${color grey}RAM Usage:$color $mem/$memmax - $memperc% ${membar 4}

${color grey}Swap Usage:$color $swap/$swapmax - $swapperc% ${swapbar 4}

${color grey}CPU Usage:$color $cpu% ${cpubar 4}

${color grey}Processes:$color $processes  ${color grey}Running:$color $running_processes

$hr

${color grey}File systems:

 / $color${fs_used /}/${fs_size /} ${fs_bar 6 /}

${color grey}Networking:

Up:$color ${upspeed enp0s7} ${color grey} - Down:$color ${downspeed enp0s7}

$hr

${color yellow}Nº  Name             PID    CPU%    MEM%

${color lightgreen}01 ${color lightgrey} ${top name 1} ${top pid 1} ${top cpu 1} ${top mem 1}

${color lightgreen}02 ${color lightgrey} ${top name 2} ${top pid 2} ${top cpu 2} ${top mem 2}

${color lightgreen}03 ${color lightgrey} ${top name 3} ${top pid 3} ${top cpu 3} ${top mem 3}

${color lightgreen}04 ${color lightgrey} ${top name 4} ${top pid 4} ${top cpu 4} ${top mem 4}

${color lightgreen}05 ${color lightgrey} ${top name 5} ${top pid 5} ${top cpu 5} ${top mem 5}

${color lightgreen}06 ${color lightgrey} ${top name 6} ${top pid 6} ${top cpu 6} ${top mem 6}

${color lightgreen}07 ${color lightgrey} ${top name 7} ${top pid 7} ${top cpu 7} ${top mem 7}

${color lightgreen}08 ${color lightgrey} ${top name 8} ${top pid 8} ${top cpu 8} ${top mem 8}

${color lightgreen}09 ${color lightgrey} ${top name 9} ${top pid 9} ${top cpu 9} ${top mem 9}

${color lightgreen}10 ${color lightgrey} ${top name 10} ${top pid 10} ${top cpu 10} ${top mem 10}

${color grey}                    GENTOO

]]

```

----------

## Luciernaga

Saludos:

Según el manual de Conky el comando que abre las transparencias es el siguiente:

own_window_transparent

Detalle: Boole, establece la transparencia. Si ARGB visual está habilitado, establece la opacidad de fondo a 0%.

Asimismo debe ir acompañado o ausente de otros comandos, como por ejemplo de...

own_window

own_window_type

own_window_colour

own_window_hints

La combinación de éstos (según el tipo y modelo de gráfica) le puede solucionar el problema.

own_window_transparent yes

y

own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager

son esenciales que vayan juntos para establecer transparencias.

Una búsqueda por San Google le ayudará más que estas modestas líneas.

----------

